# Powder choice for loading 223, 243 and 270



## MossyMO

I am new to reloading rifle cartridges and want to use the same powder for all 3 calibers; 223, 243 and 270. 
Am I thinking wrong, does it make more sense to have different burning powders for each caliber? 
If it is fine to use the same powder for these calibers, my thoughts are to use IMR 3031, is this a good choice? 
My goal for reloading isn't so much for speed or power, but I am more after accuracy. I can use all the advice possible from experienced reloaders.


----------



## Plainsman

MossyMo

In the calibers I shoot a lot I like to use ball powders. This lets me dump directly from my powder measure, and I can dump powder for fifty rounds in about a minute and a half. I use 25.5 gr of H335 in my 223. I think that is what is used in the NATO loads also. I don't have a 243 right now, but when I did I reloaded W760 or H414. These powders are very much alike, and are listed together in burn rate in the Hodgdon manual.

If I shoot the 110 gr V-Max for varmint in my 270 I will use H414, but for deer hunting with larger bullets you just can not beat the performance of H4831SC. SC has smaller kernels and meters better. Jack O'Conors shot everything with 60 gr of H4831 behind a 130 gr bullet. I have backed of one grain to 59 gr for better accuracy.

You may find a powder that works in all three calibers, but performance will suffer at one end of that caliber range.


----------



## southdakbearfan

I would say you might be able to do it, but I wouldn't limit myself.

BLC2 is also a good choice, depending on bullet weight, in the 223, its a spherical ball powder that meters very well for reloading mass #'s of rounds for those prarie dog trips. Varget is another good choice.

For the 243, Varget will work for lighter bullets, but as you move up in bullet weight, you will want a slower burning powder, something like H4831SC or something else will be a better choice.

I have used H4831SC in my 270 almost exclusively.

Check for different reloading manuals, some will indicate the most accurate loads for each bullet weight in their tests, I know the Nosler manual does. And welcome to the fun of reloading.


----------



## sdeprie

The Sierra Manual lists the recommended accuracy and hunting loads. I tend to agree. There are many powders that will work in all three, but you really should use the one you like best in each caliber, even a particular bullet in each caliber. I know I tend to overdo things, but I have about20 different powders and have to keep a list of what I need (want) the next time I go in to the store. If you have lots of bench time, you really should try out a variety of them to see what works best for you.


----------



## MOSSBACK

If you are going to reload for accuracy use the powder your best load calls for I use IMR4831 for my .270 and found a load for my 7mm that called for the same power but I was not happy with it so now I use IMR 4350 for my 7mm and IMR4831 for my .270 and have two kick *** loads.


----------



## Whelen35

You may find a powder that will work well in the 243 and 270, but it will be very hard to get one that will do all three. In the 243 and 270, I would look at the 4831, 4350's, RL-19 burning rate powders. These will usualy not meter real well through a powder measure, and you may wany to trickel powder to get all loads where you want them. The 223 at least for me is a ball powder round. I like to use a progressive press for this so a ball powder will give me the best results for a thrown charge. I like BL-(c)2 for the 223, but there are several that will work very well for you. If the 243 is going to be shot a lot where a faster to load with thrown powder charges, then H414 would be a good place to look, and if you have them available, the Ramshot powders are all ball type powders, they have also aquired Accurate Powders and I am shure they will be putting them into their line-up very soon.


----------



## jp

Try this site. I have had very good luck mathing bullet weight/ caliber to limit powder types that I use.
http://stevespages.com/page8a.htm


----------



## xdeano

I use Varget in my 243 with the 55g Nosler Ballistic tip. But switch over to IMR 3031 for 100g.
The 223 would work well with Varget. or H380. 
not sure about the 270.

Every bullet is acts different though.
Deano


----------



## beis

I have found 26 gr of 3450 with a 55 gr bullet is great in my 223.
23.5 to 26 of h223 is another good load.

I am looking for info on P Dog hunting in Weatern ND.

[email protected]

Thank YOU Roger


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*Buy the Lyman 48th edition reloading book and a lot of your questions you can answer yourself.*

I use IMR-4831 & H-4831 for my 270 Winchester, IMR-4350 & H4350 for my 243 Winchester and VARGET & H-335 for my 223 Remington.


----------



## sdeprie

Buy the Lyman reloading manual, and every other one you can afford. I have 4, so far. Also helpful are cartridge specific "Loadbook"s available from MidwayUSA and Scheel's, that I know of. About $7.50 for each cartridge (except specialty books) and LOTS of information for each caliber from multiple bullet and bullet manufacturer's.


----------



## purepower

id go with either a winchester load....most of theres are factory but hodgons(sp???) will some times give u some suped up loads.


----------

